# Homebrewing TNE?



## Digitalash (Sep 14, 2011)

I'd rather not scan through the million page homebrew thread lol, anyone have a good recipe? I've heard short esters are tougher to brew so is this also the case with TNE, I mean in oil btw. 

Also if brundel reads this how do you make the test lozenges I heard you mention? Could one get the same effect from capping the test powder and just emptying it under your tongue? More bioavailable than transdermal?


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 14, 2011)

this is the recipe ill be using for 100mg. this will me my next powder order and this is how my source makes it.

2% ba
15%guaiacol
gso
ive see a recipe that is 50/50 eo ang gso. but 100% gso should hold it.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 14, 2011)

gymrat09091974 said:


> this is the recipe ill be using for 100mg. this will me my next powder order and this is how my source makes it.
> 
> 2% ba
> 15%guaiacol
> ...


 

probably a noob question, but what is the guaiacol for? I usually only see ba/bb and sometimes EO, is there something about base that requires the guaiacol?


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 15, 2011)

its a super solvent and itll help it hold


----------



## bwrag (Sep 15, 2011)

2%ba
20% guaiacol
50/50 EO/GSO

guaiacol is a must other wise be prepared to limp.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 15, 2011)

bwrag said:


> 2%ba
> 20% guaiacol
> 50/50 EO/GSO
> 
> guaiacol is a must other wise be prepared to limp.



Have you made that? I read that recipe, but I was told it holds with the one I put up


----------



## bwrag (Sep 15, 2011)

yea i have tried several ways this seems best. First thing I learned is that bb should be no where in the equation. I might lower and try your. one thing I do know is if you dont get it right you will find out in a few hrs.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 15, 2011)

im pm ing you


----------



## bwrag (Sep 15, 2011)

gymrat09091974 said:


> im pm ing you


 

thanks


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 15, 2011)

good advice guys, does seem a bit more complicated than enan or something. Probably do my first brew with that and make sure I can handle it lol


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 15, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> good advice guys, does seem a bit more complicated than enan or something. Probably do my first brew with that and make sure I can handle it lol


 it shouldnt be a big deal at all bro. im ordering test base very soon and i dont expect any problems


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 15, 2011)

gymrat09091974 said:


> it shouldnt be a big deal at all bro. im ordering test base very soon and i dont expect any problems


 

Yeah I'll probably grab some with my order anyway just to save on shipping, gotta save up some dinero first though


----------



## brundel (Sep 15, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> I'd rather not scan through the million page homebrew thread lol, anyone have a good recipe? I've heard short esters are tougher to brew so is this also the case with TNE, I mean in oil btw.
> 
> Also if brundel reads this how do you make the test lozenges I heard you mention? Could one get the same effect from capping the test powder and just emptying it under your tongue? More bioavailable than transdermal?



The losenges are made by melting peg1450
adding acacia and sweet and low then filling molds.

Obviously its more complicated than this but this is the basic formula.
Ill post up a step by step when I do it next.

Its roughly the same absorption rate as TD.
THe main difference is that with the TD there is more aromatase activity meaning more conversion to estro.
WIth sublingual there is more 5-AR activity so there is more conversion to dihydrotest.


----------



## basskiller (Sep 15, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Also if brundel reads this how do you make the test lozenges I heard you mention? Could one get the same effect from capping the test powder and just emptying it under your tongue? More bioavailable than transdermal?



The Pharmaceutics and Compounding Laboratory


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 15, 2011)

basskiller and brundel in my thread


----------



## brundel (Sep 15, 2011)

Thats a sweet link Bass.

Im gonna make some test chapstick now.


----------



## bulldogz (Sep 15, 2011)

gymrat09091974 said:


> this is the recipe ill be using for 100mg. this will me my next powder order and this is how my source makes it.
> 
> 2% ba
> 15%guaiacol
> ...


 
It will hold with this receipe...Raw's mentioned once that it will hold with as low as 10% guaiacol for 100mg/ml...100% gso is gtg 

Even between 15-20% guaiacol will also hold


----------



## basskiller (Sep 19, 2011)

brundel said:


> Thats a sweet link Bass.
> 
> Im gonna make some test chapstick now.



check out the videos.. very informative

The Pharmaceutics and Compounding Laboratory


----------



## brundel (Sep 19, 2011)

Yah its awesome....I spent the whole night digging around after I watched them.
Learned some cool stuff. Thanks.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 19, 2011)

where can you get smaller quantities of peg 1450? I see a few chemical distributors but seems like they only deal in pretty huge amounts


----------



## brundel (Sep 19, 2011)

NOt sure.
I found a bunch of places but like you said it seems like its 250g and up.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 21, 2011)

You ever try a test nasal spray? What would one mix it with that wouldn't burn like shit and how well does it absorb?

Last question, is test enanthate too large a molecule to be absorbed TD/sublingual?


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 27, 2012)

guaicol smells like shit.... is it cool to heat this stuff to speed dissolving? These fumes aren't gonna explode on me are they lol


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 27, 2012)

It won't explode but your right, it has a strong odor


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 16, 2012)

where is guaicol available?  and im assuming is legal for research purposes?


----------

